# CF Card gone bad? Help.



## deannamb (Apr 28, 2012)

The past few months have been rough and I haven't really touched my cameras since about October which was when I shot a wedding, my last 'big' shoot. 

I downloaded all photos from both camera & CF cards onto my computer yesterday using my CF card, and put the cards back in my camera just a few minutes ago. I have a shoot today out-of-state and am preparing, and turned on the display to format them and on the first card the photos were gone.

I did not format the card and as far as I know did not delete them somehow while on the computer. 

Is this a sign that I need to buy a new CF? I am now terrified that I will go out and shoot today and when I go to download THOSE photos, the same could happen before I have the chance to back them up.


----------



## MTVision (Apr 28, 2012)

To be on the safe side - don't use that card. Maybe buy another one if you can. I don't know what that means but I wouldn't want to take a chance that the card is bad.


----------



## WesternGuy (Apr 29, 2012)

Just a thought FWIW.  When you _downloaded_ from the card to the computer, how did you do it?.  Did you _copy _the files from the card to the computer, or did you _move _them.  If you moved them, then maybe that is why they do not appear on the card any longer - don't know really - just putting out some possibilities.  Have you tried recovery software with the card to see if the images are still there - somewhere?  Regardless, I would definitely purchase another card or two - I always have a back up or two.  
_________________
WesternGuy


----------



## deannamb (Apr 29, 2012)

I purchased a new card yesterday just to be safe.


----------

